# kind of a lame phpBB forum question...



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been developing a website for our farm business and one of the things we added is a phpBB forum (non-geeks: it runs on the same computer code as HT). So I have a lame question: can I get rid of the stupid phpBB logo in the upper left hand corner of the screen? It's so ugly...I would like to replace it with something more *visually appealing* if possible.


----------



## Dave S. (Jul 5, 2006)

You can try going to phpbb.com, the website for phpbb users. They have 299,000 registered users, they should be able to answer your question.





After reading the rules for replying, I will offer this disclaimer: I have a phpbb, but not a lot of computer experience. The website is run by phpbb for phpbb users, I cannot vouch for any of the information you will get there. Please use this at your own risk. 


Dave


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I am quite certain you are able to change that. I'm guessing this is a free phpbb forum? I'm not sure how all of those forums are setup, but many of them have a section for administrative tools/options that only the administrators have access to. It will take some playing around to figure out which things to change, but a lot of it is self explanatory. If you can find the admin page you should be able to find where to change the image.

You are right, those generic logos are quite lame.


----------

